# In Meeting With Atheists, Rep. Ellison Compares President Bush to Hitler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Democratic Rep. Keith Ellison, the first Muslim elected to Congress, is defending himself Monday after comparing President Bush to Adolf Hitler and leaving the impression the administration may have rigged the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks.*
Speaking to an atheist group on July 8, Ellison said that the president acted much the way Hitler did when the *Reichstag*, or German Parliament building, was burned in 1933 ahead of elections that pitted Hitler's Nazi Party against others, including the Communists. Hitler, who was suspected of ordering the fire, declared emergency powers that helped him launch his dictatorial and murderous reign.
"It's almost like the Reichstag fire, kind of reminds me of that," Ellison told the group, according to The Minneapolis Star Tribune. "After the Reichstag was burned, they blamed the Communists for it and it put the leader of that country [Hitler] in a position where he could basically have authority to do whatever he wanted."

Click here to read The Minneapolis Star Tribune article.

During his speech, Ellison went on to tell the 350-member Atheists for Human Rights: "I'm not saying [Sept. 11] was a [U.S.] plan, or anything like that, because, you know, that's how they put you in the nut-ball box - dismiss you."

Later in the week, Ellison told one of the newspaper's columnists that he thinks Usama bin Laden - not the Bush administration - was responsible for the attacks. On Monday he suggested the administration's response to Sept. 11 was one of "fear and rage."
"Obviously, Usama bin Laden and the hijackers who carried out the murderous events are responsible for 9/11. The question is, however, how do we respond to this tragedy? With fear and rage? Or with courage and reason? I'm for courage and reason," Ellison said in a statement.
"This means that in the aftermath of 9/11, instead of invading Iraq, President Bush should have responded militarily where necessary, but even more so, diplomatically, and with all of our intelligence resources," he added.
In both his speech to the atheist group and his statement Monday, Ellison, who has co-signed a bill to impeach Vice President Dick Cheney, said that civil liberties and religious tolerance have eroded since Sept. 11, that the president has squandered international good will, and that the U.S. image abroad has been shattered by "the taint" of Iraq, Abu Ghraib, Guantanamo Bay detentions and Patriot Act violations, among other issues.
"If the president had embraced the good will of the post 9/11 world to marshal an international effort to eliminate the terrorist cells responsible for this heinous act, we wouldn't be mired in a five-year war. We could have effectively eliminated Al Qaeda instead of creating a virtual recruiting station for them in Iraq," he said.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,289485,00.html


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope someone pointed out to the Athiests that Ellison's religion calls for the all Athiests to be put "...to death for their insult to Allah...."

Ellison should be labeled a "Nut-job"


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

...and now the Muslims have infiltrated Congress.

Just another step in their plan.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The enemy within 94C, the enemy within...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Who votes for these a**holes?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

94c said:


> ...and now the Muslims have infiltrated Congress.
> 
> Just another step in their plan.


More and more of these turds around. The people who vote for them have no vision and are sold on completely absurd and impractical dreams. Just imagine our country 2 or 3 years from now if these nitwits keep getting elected and implementing their asinine ideas of how they think the USA should be run. Open the borders, hugs and cuddles for everyone, share the wealth...start getting ready now, if I'm right you can thank me, if I'm wrong you can crumple up my tinfoil hat and bing me off the head with it.

As the saying goes people deserve the government they get!!!


----------

